# Wheel Codes A, KU, and KTI



## DAFsdad (Sep 20, 2018)

i have a convertible built in April of 1969. It has front disc and rear drum brakes, which I believe are factory since it had an original proportioning valve - correct for early 1969. Two of the Rally II wheels have codes of A, 1 with KU and another with KT. I can't find the single A code anywhere. Any ideas?

Also, I found a set with 2 - JC, 2 - JA, and 1- JT. Will these work with what I have? 

Thanks for any help!!

Robert


----------



## DAFsdad (Sep 20, 2018)

DAFsdad said:


> i have a convertible built in April of 1969. It has front disc and rear drum brakes, which I believe are factory since it had an original proportioning valve - correct for early 1969. Two of the Rally II wheels have codes of A, 1 with KU and another with KT. I can't find the single A code anywhere. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I found a set with 2 - JC, 2 - JA, and 1- JT. Will these work with what I have?
> 
> ...


Wheel Code A issue has been solved. I took pictures of the two wheels and magnified them. In one of the pictures, the bottom loop of a J was barely visible. Either the rims had been sand blasted a.good bit, or the stamping was extremely light.


----------

